# 3-28-09 ride



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Had beautiful weather on the 28th and got some people together for a ride. We got about 40 miles in, and would have had more if it wasn't for the rim damage to one of our riders quads.




















We met up with another group of riders on the trails that were mostly riding sport quads.










One of our riders decided to have a fight with a rock. He lost.










They tried wedging some stuff behind it and hitting it with a rock to bend it back but it didn't work.









We ended the day relaxing around a pond before we made the short trip back to the trucks and loaded up to go home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice pics!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time. 

Yeah,I'd say he trashed that rim pretty good!! :34:


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet pics man.. 
Hey there is an outty in there!! lol


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool pics Snipe! It's getting to be time for mud season in NY lol.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

TorkMonster said:


> Sweet pics man..
> Hey there is an outty in there!! lol


Yeah that is my friends Outlander 800. We had my BF 750, an Outlander 800, BF 650 sra, Prairie 700, Rancher 420(I think), and a Wolverine 450 in our group.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Snipe, there is a mudbog the 25th down near poughkipsee, you should should go. We are driving about 5 hours to go.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That sounds like it would be fun but I am taking the kiddies to Disney and won't be back until the 27th. I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Well have fun at Disney, The fam comes first I guess.


----------

